

Sunflow Rendering System - dualogy
http://sunflow.sourceforge.net/index.php

======
tintin
Sunflow seems dead.

Take a look at LuxRender. Source: <http://www.luxrender.net/en_GB/source_code>

[edit] also take a look at the forum: <http://www.luxrender.net/forum/> There
are a lot of nice projects related to LuxRender. From exporters to GPU
rendering.

~~~
dualogy
Another good one, yeah. Basically I was just once again abusing HN as my
personal bookmarking tool -- so that, when the time comes to learn from their
open sources, I won't have a hard time remembering the name of the project.

Wow, LuxRender really does look so promising. Probably I can really skip
Sunflow and dive right into Lux. 4-5 years in graphics algorithms is an
eternity, after all (which is both wonderful and annoying)...

~~~
Keyframe
Also worth noting is PBRT: <https://github.com/mmp/pbrt-v2> which is described
in a book by Matt Pharr: <http://www.pbrt.org/> It's basically a modern
textbook on the subject. Or, if you prefer GPU, check out Arauna:
<http://igad.nhtv.nl/~bikker/>

~~~
ldargin
LuxRender is a pbrt fork.

------
cm-t
<http://sunflow.sourceforge.net/index.php> => "April 11, 2007" ?

<http://sourceforge.net/projects/sunflow/files/> =>2007-02-09

<http://sunflow.sourceforge.net/phpbb2/> => Could not connect to the database

~~~
Argorak
Last commit: 4 years ago.

[http://sunflow.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/sunflow?view=revis...](http://sunflow.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/sunflow?view=revision&revision=396)
<https://github.com/fpsunflower/sunflow>

This seems to be pretty much dead. Anyone knows what happened? The last commit
message doesn't sound like they are closing shop.

FWIW, there seem to be some forks and projects relying on it on github:

[https://github.com/search?langOverride=&q=sunflow&re...](https://github.com/search?langOverride=&q=sunflow&repo=&start_value=1&type=Repositories)

------
cocoflunchy
I've recently found this one too... it works but it's been dead for a while
now. I used it with Structure Synth, which is an awesome generative modeler
(<http://structuresynth.sourceforge.net/>), kind of dead too... Does anyone
know of a replacement?

------
kens
A random rendering system that's been dead for four years makes it to the
front page of HN? What's going on here?

------
hastur
Why would anyone write a 3d renderer in Java? Anything slower than C++ is
unacceptable in this field.

~~~
Fice
Java is not necessarily slower than C++. In some cases it could even be faster
due to dynamic optimizations performed by JIT based on runtime profiling
information. For example, JIT can directly link or even inline polymorphic
calls automatically at runtime.

Here is an overview of performance techniques used by the Java HotSpot VM:
[https://wikis.oracle.com/display/HotSpotInternals/Performanc...](https://wikis.oracle.com/display/HotSpotInternals/PerformanceTechniques)

